# My current favorite rolling stock is ...



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

over at 1:20.me: 

"Bruce Chandler unveiled his interpretation, the Camellia, of his own Jackson and Burke Railroad."

I hate to tout another site but go take a look at a glorious piece of varnish:

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

says the site doesn't exist, but Bruce's link does work!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I think CCSII's link has an extra space at the end... try: http://120pointme.blogspot.com/ which just worked for me.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow-love the windows and ----the bar!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce has it here on MLS now. Check the Model Making forum!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a nice car.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It was a very fun project.


----------

